# Aufgabenplanung Programm minimiert starten



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne Trixx über die Aufgabenplanung starten damit ich es verzögert starten kann. 
Das funktioniert soweit auch gut, jedoch stört es wenig das es sich immer maximiert öffnet.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit über die Aufgabenplanung Programme minimiert zu starten?

Gruß


----------



## derGronf (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo dan954,

Mach von der *.exe ne Verknüpfung in diesen Ordner:
C:\Users\Name\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\StartMenu\Programs\Startup (Tipp aus dem Internet geklaut)
und über rechte Maustaste in den Einstellungen Minimiert einstellen. Allerdings sollte der dann nicht mehr verzögert starten.

Sonst mach ne Verknüpfung und stell das da ein. Und dann die Verknüpfung über die Aufgabenplanung einstellen und starten lassen.

Du kannst ja auch noch Argumente einstellen, weiß aber nicht, wie das Kürzel fürs minimierte Starten heißt. Kurz geduckt, aber nicht gefunden, wie das sein könnte.
Edit: Das gesuchte Argument sollte "min" sein. Vielleicht klappts ja. Also irgendwie /min oder so eintragen. Du kannst dir auch ne batch-Datei anlegen, die du dann nimmst.

derGronf


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn ich die Verknüpfung angebe, nutzt er einfach den Pfad direkt zur .exe und es startet wieder maximiert */min* funktioniert auch nicht.

Wie würde denn die Batch-Datei aussehen?


----------



## derGronf (10. Dezember 2014)

"start /min *.exe"

Funktiniert aber nicht immer. Der Explorer kann das irgendwie nicht. Vielleicht kanns dein Programm.


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich die Batch von Hand starte klappts aber wenn ich sie in die Aufgabenplanung packe und ausführe wird mir gesagt die .exe wurde nicht gefunden aber er führt den Befehl dann auch in C:\Windows\system32 aus und nicht im Ordner wo die Batch liegt, wie kommt das?


----------



## derGronf (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab nochmal ein bisschen geduckt.

Die Batch muss also nun so aussehen. "start /b /min C:\windows\notepad.exe" Das /b steht für das unischtbare öffnen der cmd, ein Porblem gelöst. Notepad ist nur ein Beispiel. Und dein Problem liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich nicht genau erklärte, dass du den kompletten Pfad angeben musst. Tut mir leid, hab da nicht dran gedacht. Könnte bei dir also so aussehen: "start /b /min d:\Programme\trixx.exe".


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir sieht die Batch jetzt so aus 

```
start /min C:\Programme (x86)\Sapphire TRIXX\TRIXX.exe
```
aber irgendwie startet er TRIXX jetzt nicht mehr und er sagt mir auf Programme kann nicht zugegriffen werden,  habe ich wieder irgendwas übersehen?

*Edit:* Ich denke es liegt an den Leerzeichen, wie schreibt man die korrekt auf?


----------



## derGronf (10. Dezember 2014)

Hehe, was man alles lernt, wenn man anderen unter die Arme greift.

Du musst den ganzen Mist in "" setzen.

Ja, das ist ne gute Sache

```
start /b /min "C:\Programme (x86)\Sapphire TRIXX\TRIXX.exe"
oder
start /b /min C:\Progra~1\Sapphi~1\TRIXX.exe
```

Edit: Du kannst auch in der cmd dir /x schreiben, dann zeigt er dir die WinXP Schreibweise. Anstelle von Programme (x86) würd er dir Progra~2 anzeigen.


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

So öffnet er dann nur das Verzeichnis bei mir, mit der Kurzschreibweise 

```
C:\PROGRA~2\SAPPHI~1\TRIXX.exe
```
hat es dann geklappt, nur versteckt ist das cmd-Fenster mit /b nicht aber das stört mich jetzt nicht allzu sehr

Danke für die Hilfe 

*Edit:*
Okay, habe mir jetzt eine .vbs erstellt (geklaut) die so aussieht

```
Set ShellWSH = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
ShellWSH.Run "cmd.exe /c C:\PROGRA~2\SAPPHI~1\TRIXXautostart.bat", 0
Set ShellWSH = Nothing
```
wenn ich die von Hand starte wird das ganze unsichtbar ausgeführt aber wie kann man .vbs in der Aufgabenplanung starten?

*Edit2:*
Also falls es jemanden interessiert der sich den Thread nochmal durchlesen sollte.
Mit dem vbs klappt es wenn ich in der Aufgabenplanung bei Programm den Pfad zu "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscript.exe" angebe bei 64bit,
 unter 32bit müsste es "System32" statt "SysWOW64" sein.

Als Argument gebe ich dann den Pfad zum vbs an und nun funktioniert es ohne Probleme.


----------



## derGronf (10. Dezember 2014)

Das ist ja schon mal gut, das es zumindest ein bisschen klappt.

Aber keine Ahnung, wie das mit der *.vbs geht. 

Musst du wohl ohne mich rausfinden.

Guten Abend.

derGronf


----------



## econaut (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Dan954,

ich habe auch gerade das Problem, dass ich das Asus E-Green Tool nicht minimiert gestartet kriege. Die Aufgabenplanung startet es als Fenster, so dass ich es nach dem Start immer per Hand in den Tray minimieren muss.


Wie hast du es denn jetzt geschafft?

Du hast eine Batch-Datei angelegt, zusätzlich das Visual Basic Skript und lässt dieses mit Admin-Rechten in der Aufgabenplanung starten, oder wie?


----------



## dan954 (1. Mai 2015)

Genau, steht ja auf den Seiten davor wie diese aussieht


----------

